# 5x120 lug pattern cars.



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

What cars have 5x120 lug patterns?

recently acquired some 20 mil adapters anf a 7inch wheel with an et23. pokes too much for my liking so i'm looking into other options...

TIA:beer:


----------



## Shredd (Jan 12, 2011)

Bmw


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

chevy camera, corvette, S10 are 5x120.3 i dont think that .3 makes a diffrence.. i have a set of 19s that i have used on my S10 and 5 series BMW..


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

so yeah i guess the wheel and tires forum is pretty much just worthless then... 


thanks anyway guys..


----------



## Shredd (Jan 12, 2011)

We both answered your question, I don't see how that makes this forum useless. What is it that you expect from the wheel and tire forum??


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

RowBoatsVdubs said:


> What cars have 5x120 lug patterns?
> 
> recently acquired some 20 mil adapters anf a 7inch wheel with an et23. pokes too much for my liking so i'm looking into other options...
> 
> TIA:beer:


like shredd said the only question you asked was answered.. if you didn't get the answer you were looking please give more info to what you are really looking for..

before calling the forum worthless please reread your post and add more detail to what you are looking for..

i can read into what you are asking and think you want to keep the spacer and find a wheel that will fit with it.. 

if that is what you are asking then i have a few question i have to assume the 7 inch wide wheel has a ET of 23 if so what you have with adapter is -3et.. might be +3 i'm not 100% on that 1.. but hopefully you get the point

without knowing rims size desired i can give you some quick insight..

for example start by measuring how much poke you have now and how much you actually want.. if you want to have about 1 inch less then your looking at roughtly 25mm.. so the wheel would need a starting ET roughtly 58..

off the top of my head i can't tell you what rims match that fitment.. and not knowing what size your looking to fit can only go by speculation..

but inorder to make it fit you need to find a wheel with a higher starting ET that really leaves you looking at BMW 3 series cars most newer i want to say 1999 and above they started doing the 5x120 pattern and the 3 series starts in higher ET..


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

very helpful thank you,
http://wheeltool.com/info/5bolt.html
and FYI i was hoping for a link such as this that list all the car that have this lug pattern and not just the _obvious_ answer BMW. 

thanks
/thread


----------

